# Want to move to Dubai with family from Australia



## Shivonne88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi guys!

I'm new here.
And I'm just putting it out there, a year ago I thought about moving to Dubai. 

We are a family of four, 2 adults and 2 kids. We are currently living in Perth, Australia. Is there anyone here who has moved to Dubai from Perth or Australia with their families? I'm needing YOUR HELP AND ADVICE PLEASE!! We are just the average worker not professionals or anything, husband is a carpenter/ construction supervisor, and I am 10 years working in the bank as a mortgage consultant. 

Although it's very expensive when it comes to education, I'm wandering also what the steps are to move over, do we need much money to start off with? Are jobs easy to find with this kind of work we have, is education for two young kids costly? How about housing and food etc? 
Do I apply for jobs whilst over in Australia still or wait till I get there? I'm not sure how this all goes. Looking at a change. This is where I'm starting off.

Thanks heaps for help.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> We are just the average worker not professionals or anything, husband is a carpenter/ construction supervisor, and I am 10 years working in the bank as a mortgage consultant.


Then you're better of staying in Australia. Both of your jobs would fit into low end wage categories and as such you;d be lucky to even get an interview as there will be thousands of people ahead of you in the queue who will work for a tenth of what you would want.

Everything here is expensive, not least of all education and the kind of jobs you are doing are unlikely to come with decent accommodation money and not western education fees.

Sorry to be the bearer and all that but if you have a family and a western lifestyle, then applying for jobs which do not require a decent level of degree is a non-starter.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Sadly TWG is probably right, it's an expensive place to be especially with children to house and school; it would be difficult for an 'average worker', as you put it, to achieve and maintain a lifestyle close to what you'd expect back home in Oz, let alone save or enjoy living here.

Your husband could fine tune his CV a bit and apply for construction /site manager type jobs especially with some of the interior fit out companies there might be an opportunity, but not too likely to offer any housing or education allowances so could be a risk even if he was offered.

To answer a couple of your questions the entry level for schooling 2 young kids is around AED 40-50k if you can find spaces at the cheaper schools, 2 bedroom apartment lower end of decent would be 80-100k per year and usually payable in 1 or 2 payments (eg 6 or 12 months in advance plus deposit and agent conmission), food bills activities in general are quite expensive, renting a small car reasonable approx AED 13-1500 and up.

Definitely you'd realistically be better and safer to have at least one job offer before arriving here and a chunk of money to get started that could potentially take a year or 2 to get back depending on level of income(s). If you can't afford to lose your savings if things didn't go to plan, it's honestly not worth the risk.

Good luck


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

And let's not forget you need at least one visa to get a tenancy contract so you could sponsor your family. Kids need residency to go to school. How do you get a visa? You have to get a job. 
As everyone else has said, you'd be best advised to stay put.


----------



## romy-colbert (Jun 7, 2016)

I think you should make a budget plan & according to your budget, you can select places to stay. In Dubai you will get good jobs, so you can make money too. So enjoy.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

romy-colbert said:


> I think you should make a budget plan & according to your budget, you can select places to stay. In Dubai you will get good jobs, so you can make money too. So enjoy.


I think a job might be a higher priority!


----------

